
Show HN: Lwc, a live-updating version of the Unix wc command - timdp
https://github.com/timdp/lwc
======
chatmasta
Great idea and looks awesome, but why javascript for a shell utility? :(

~~~
timdp
FYI, Golang port: [https://github.com/timdp/lwc-
golang](https://github.com/timdp/lwc-golang)

~~~
chatmasta
Awesome! Kudos to you. I wasn’t trying to be discouraging by questioning why
JS; I just like to keep my shell scripts dependency free. The frowny face was
meant as commentary on the trend of using JS when it might be overkill. Sorry
if that wasn’t clear.

But the go port looks nicely done, and with a fast turnaround time! :) I will
be using it, so thanks.

Also, welcome to HN.

~~~
timdp
You weren't the one being rude. I've got thick skin, and you made a good point
anyway. Glad you like it. :-)

